# Interview Questions



## DocHoliday (Apr 8, 2007)

I have an interview with an BLS company on Tuesday.  I am a new EMT and have never interview in the EMS before.  What type of questions should I be prepared to answer.  Medical? Local Protocols?  Any help would help. Thanks


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Doc!  It is always a good idea to read up on the company's founding history, call volume and area response.  Some interview boards want to know about what you know about their company.  ( It tells them if your are serious about working for them!)  Some questions that could be asked are, " If you have a partner that is under the influence, what would you do?"  or "Your partner's has been depressed and you have noticed his/her job performance has been slipping, what would you do?"  You have heard of the term "chain of command"  what does that mean?   They also might ask you about the LOCAL protocols and scope of practice for EMT-1.  It is also a good idea to have an updated resume to take with you,( have at least 3 copies made) even if you have turned one in with your application.  That way if you go before an interview board you can give one to person or persons on the board.  This looks great because you are prepared.  Hope this helps!!


----------



## BossyCow (Apr 8, 2007)

Also good to remember that a job interview is a two way conversation.  This is a way for them to get to know you, and for you to get to know them.  Keep your answers short and to the point (like on a radio or in writing a report) avoid the tendency to ramble or get too chummy.  Have a few questions you want answered by them, like shift schedules, how long of a probation period. What is the average longevity of EMT's they hire ( a good indicator of a potential burn out job) 

Some firms also will ask the standard... "give an example of a situation you had with a co-worker that went well and why"  "Why did you become interested in EMS?" "What do you consider to be your greatest strength/weakness" stuff like that.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Apr 8, 2007)

I suggest to write down some major questions that you want to ask. I would ask on how aggressive they are in protocol and protocol development. What is the average turnover rate at their service, career ladder, continuing education, uniform allowance, etc. 

Nobody want to adress pay, but be sure that you fully understand the amount, the number of hours you will be receiving per shift, benefit packages (insurance-medical, dental, family: retirement, 401K). Will they assist or reimburse for schooling, etc. If you are in school, what is the chances of progression to an advance level. 

Ask where they see the company in five years, ten years, etc. Why would they recommend this company to anyone? What is the patient satisfaction, etc.. 

Don't be afraid to ask, remember you are selling yourself, but as well they should be selling to you as well. 

Good luck, 
R/r911


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 8, 2007)

I've got to ask, as a history buff and Respiratory Therapist, why did you choose DocHoliday as your sign on?  Purely academic inquiry.


----------



## HorseHauler (Apr 8, 2007)

I Just went to an interview a couple weeks ago. They like to ask why you instead of anyone else? Strengths? Weaknesses? How much can you work? Weekends? Holidays? OT? 
I'll try to think of some more


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 9, 2007)

*Why DocHoliday??*

Hey thanks guys and ladies for all the help.  Before all of this I was kinda going in blind.  All of these things will be helpful.  As far as the DocHoliday signon name.  My real name is Garrett Thomas Holiday.  I picked out Doc because Doc Holiday is my great great great great uncle.  My mom has done the reseach.  My Dad and brothers all have been called Doc so it seemed fitting. 

I will let you guys know if I get the job.


----------



## HorseHauler (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool good luck!


----------



## jk-firemedic (Apr 11, 2007)

Our service asked a lot of situational questions and personal/professional questions. My advice is just be honest and just be yourself, don't try to B.S. too much because people can see through it. So prepare yourself, do your research, show up prepared and just be real. It's all good from there....


----------



## DocHoliday (Apr 22, 2007)

*Got the job*

Thanks alot to all that posted.  I got the job and am in my 90 day probation time.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 23, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 23, 2007)

DocHoliday said:


> Thanks alot to all that posted. I got the job and am in my 90 day probation time.


 
So I think it's only fair... What questions did they ask? B)


----------



## HorseHauler (Apr 24, 2007)

congrats and chimpie read my mind... what questions?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Apr 25, 2007)

DocHoliday said:


> Thanks alot to all that posted.  I got the job and am in my 90 day probation time.



:beerchug:  Rock on, Doc!


----------

